# Bristol area meet



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

reading a few of the posts i have noticed a fair few members from bristol and the surrounding area so would anyone like a w/end meet in october at gold coast woolacoombe


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are down at ruda holiday park, croyde for half term week so we will be down that way 
hannah


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds lovely, unfortunatly I don't have any weekends off in October and Glenn is taking the kids to Spain for the half term. Would love to do it another time though.

Tina


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi tinaglenn
golden coast woolacoombe is open all year i was also thinking about the bridgewater carnival in november


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chapter

The Bridgewater Carnival sounds like a good idea, there aren't many opportunities to get out in the van at that time of year. Do you have somewhere in mind for camping?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i am thinking of the carnival @ north petherton sat nov 10th stopping at home farm or unity farm http://www.hru.co.uk/offers.asp
http://www.northpethertoncarnival.co.uk/
i will phone on monday for prices and to check for transport to and from the carnival
capter


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

We'd be up for it depending on Kev's shift patterns etc...


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

A definite maybe from me :lol:


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*carnival*

hi would like to do the carnival this year on the saturday night what campsites are best shutle bus ect thanks ceri.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are going to Unity Farm site as Auto-Trail Club has a rally on from Nov 8th.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We will be at the bridgewater carnival on Friday November 9th. anyone wanting to go with M/H. I've seen them parked on Sainsbury's car park for the last 5 years, I don't know the cost, but get there early it get's busy.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

chapter said:


> i am thinking of the carnival @ north petherton sat nov 10th stopping at home farm or unity farm http://www.hru.co.uk/offers.asp
> http://www.northpethertoncarnival.co.uk/
> i will phone on monday for prices and to check for transport to and from the carnival
> capter


We quite fancy doing this. Did you get any details?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry to all for not getting back to you i've not had a lot of joy with a camp site and bus transfer to and from the carnival, unity has a deal http://www.hru.co.uk/offers.asp
chapter


----------



## tendy (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rita
We are staying at home farm 8-14 nov, and hope to go to the burnham firework display on sunday 11 & burnham carnival on monday 12.
Tendy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tendy,

We may well see you then  

We hope to be in our new Auto-Trail Cheyenne by then so no stickers or map of Europe will be on the MH. We have a Springer so you can't miss us. Will look out for you.


----------

